# What route do I take?



## Sairzz (Jan 20, 2016)

my partner had a vasectomy around 10 years ago(worst decision ever) we were going to go down the reversal route but I know our chances are now slim, he also had a problem with scarring in the epidisimis that we found out a few years back as he suffers with pain since it was done, after researching a little I found out about egg sharing and thought this would be a fab idea as I'd also be helping someone else......however I have now found out I'm "OLD" I turn 34 on Wednesday and everywhere I've checked in my area has age limit of 35... so now I feel like my clock is ticking, I have 1 year and don't know what route to take.
I'm not loaded by any means so it's one or the other,
Do I go down the reversal route and hope for the best or
Do I try the egg share route bearing in mind that I can only maybe afford 1 attempt 
I know some places my ivf would be covered but I'd have to pay for ssr and icsi.
Anyone else in the same situation? Xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey Sairzz I am not in the same situation but I have just undergone egg sharing and it was a positive experience for us. If it is something you are thinking about I would def make enquiries now as with everything fertility related there are waits all along the way. If you have any questions just ask x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep... im a serial egg sharer. 

My partner had a vasectomy about 15 years ago. We started IVF when i was 27. As you can see, we had our ups and downs but we got there in the end.

Where abouts do you live? I can recommend a few clinics that offer the egg sharing scheme, hopefully they are near you.
Clinics offer different things, some are completely free (apart from the ****), some charge for drugs... 
Your partner will need to have a SSR (Surgical sperm retrieval) which you will have to pay for and you will definately need ICSI (most clinics charge for this).

If you need any more info, just ask. X


----------



## Sairzz (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I'm based in the East riding of yorkshire.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok... 
Hull offer the egg share programme and they also accept people below 36! Ive just had a look on their website and they do charge for certain things... i think your looking at at least 2k and thats without the SSR.

There is a clinic in Darlington and Manchester too but i think they may be a bit of a way out for you.
If distance isnt an issue for you, there is a great clinic in Coventry or there are a few good ones in London that offer egg share for free.

X


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hiya, 

I have also been in your shoes - it's a tough choice. We went for a VR and it failed after 6 months - I didn't get pregnant either. I think if I had been older then we would have gone straight for SSR as even if the VR works, there are no guarantees as he is likely to have antibodies to the sperm as it has been so long, which means you'll need IVF anyway, plus the risk of it scarring over (as it did in our case). 

IVF with ICSI will give you the best chance realistically in your situation. 

Sorry to not give you such a positive answer but egg sharing is a great route to go and is an amazing gift to another lady. Good luck   xxx


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Hiya,  along with a couple of the other ladies I have also been in the same situation. My OH had a vasectomy and we again went down the VR route. The reversal but he ended up having scaring hence we haven't got pregnant naturally. 

I'm not sure of the clinics but I would definitely recommend egg sharing. I have just been accepted and waiting to be paired up for our first cycle, but I feel very positive about happy that I'm possibly able to help another person make their wishes come true. 

I wish you all the luck. Feel free to ask any questions and if I can help and advise I will. Xx


----------

